# [SOLVED] BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

Two of the Blue Screens occured while I was playing a newly installed game, Minecraft, which I blamed initially. However, the same BSOD occured again while I was just surfing the internet.

To fix other problems, I restored my system's factory image two weeks ago. I reinstalled all my apps and hardware drivers in the same day, so I can't pinpoint a recent change as the culprit.

I'm running a custom Gaming PC from CyberPower, Purchased 04-2011:

+ Operating System (As Manufactured): OEM Windows 7 Professional x64
+ Motherboard: GigaByte GA-870A-UD3 Rev.3.1
+ Processor: AMD Phenom II x6 1100T
+ Memory: 4GB (2x2GB) Crossair Dominator DDR3/1600MHz
+ Video Card: 1GB EVGA GTX 560Ti
+ Hard Drive: 120GB Intel SSD 510 Series
+ Power Supply: 700 Watt XtremeGear

I've installed the following USB devices:

+ Logitech Wireless Wave Combo MK550
+ Belkin Wireless N300 Adapter Version 3001
+ AVerTV Hybrid Volar MAX-TV Tuner Kit for WIndows Model # H826SK
+ MagicJack VOIP Adapter

I've run the following diagnostics:
+ Windows Memory Diagnostic - Extended Test Suite
> Result: No errors detected.

I've attached my System Health Report, Minidumps, and Pasted my BlueScreenView Summary Below.

Thanks for looking!

```
==================================================
Dump File         : 092711-9796-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/27/2011 9:59:02 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`ffffffd0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`030f325c
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\092711-9796-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 292,704
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File         : 092611-9765-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/26/2011 7:57:17 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`ffd02fe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`03058841
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\092611-9765-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 292,888
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File         : 091811-15802-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/18/2011 10:53:37 AM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`ffd02fd0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`030f6961
Caused By Driver  : Ntfs.sys
Caused By Address : Ntfs.sys+b9b74
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091811-15802-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 286,864
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File         : 091611-11310-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/16/2011 9:55:37 PM
Bug Check String  : PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
Bug Check Code    : 0x00000050
Parameter 1       : ffffffff`e18348c8
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 3       : fffff800`0335f681
Parameter 4       : 00000000`00000002
Caused By Driver  : fileinfo.sys
Caused By Address : fileinfo.sys+1000
File Description  : 
Product Name      : 
Company           : 
File Version      : 
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091611-11310-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 290,592
==================================================
==================================================
Dump File         : 091511-12464-01.dmp
Crash Time        : 9/15/2011 4:03:45 PM
Bug Check String  : IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code    : 0x0000000a
Parameter 1       : fffffa7f`ffffffe0
Parameter 2       : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3       : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4       : fffff800`030aef00
Caused By Driver  : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
File Description  : NT Kernel & System
Product Name      : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company           : Microsoft Corporation
File Version      : 6.1.7601.17640 (win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Processor         : x64
Crash Address     : ntoskrnl.exe+7cc40
Stack Address 1   : 
Stack Address 2   : 
Stack Address 3   : 
Computer Name     : 
Full Path         : C:\Windows\Minidump\091511-12464-01.dmp
Processors Count  : 6
Major Version     : 15
Minor Version     : 7601
Dump File Size    : 285,424
==================================================
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Thanks jcgriff2,

I've attached my Autoruns, Speccy, and Dump files. Driver verifier did not BSOD my system yet. I will repost when it does, unless we can solve it first.

-skibulk


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

I just recieved a BSOD... gaming again this time, so I'm guessing if the game caused this one the dumps will only reveal a different problem than i began with. Its a new BSOD I have not received before: KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED. I can run my comp without gaming until the next BSOD if you think it would provide useful data.

Thanks,
Adam


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Hi - 

The last dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED but did not flag a 3rd party driver, which is indicative of hardware failure. The bugcheck contained an exception parm = *0xc0000005* = memory access violation.

The other dumps had bugchecks referring to memory.

Run memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

I also noticed one dump w/ bugcheck *0x50* = invalid memory referenced, but listed win32k.sys (Microsoft win32 subsystem driver) as the probable cause, which could indicate video is involved.

Run memtest 1st - one stick at a time; alternate the slots.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\093011-34008-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Sep 30 20:17:06.251 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 1:28:11.077
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  javaw.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_VRF_nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff800`030cab65 00000000`00000000 ffffffff`ffffffff
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092711-9672-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Sep 27 14:16:49.458 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:37:18.629
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!DwmAsyncUpdateSprite+a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_win32k!DwmAsyncUpdateSprite+a0
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffff880`07c99238 00000000`00000000 fffff960`0024831c 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092711-9796-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Sep 27 09:57:26.834 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:00:19.005
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiInsertPageInFreeOrZeroedList+54c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiInsertPageInFreeOrZeroedList+54c
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa7f`ffffffd0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030f325c
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\092611-9765-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Sep 26 19:55:55.200 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 1 days 6:04:16.371
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MmZeroPageThread+3c4 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MmZeroPageThread+3c4
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa7f`ffd02fe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`03058841
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\091811-15802-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Sep 18 10:52:31.871 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:08:01.682
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiInsertPageInList+171 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  Acrobat.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiInsertPageInList+171
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa7f`ffd02fd0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030f6961
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\091611-11310-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Sep 16 21:53:50.355 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:03:35.165
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpCloseKeyObject+121 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!CmpCloseKeyObject+121
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments ffffffff`e18348c8 00000000`00000001 fffff800`0335f681 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\091511-12464-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Sep 15 16:02:36.578 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:39.389
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+c0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  mscorsvw.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!MiReplenishPageSlist+c0
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa7f`ffffffe0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030aef00
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

jcgriff2,

I'm most surprised that Windows Memeory Diagnostics extended test suite didn't pick this up! Thats why I overlooked the possibility all together.

I ran Memtest on both of my memory sticks, in every motherboard slot. Upon running memtest for the first time, slot 2, stick 2, I recieved several errors. Every run after that returned no errors, even when I retested slot 2, stick 2. Upon closer inspection of the motherboard slots, I noticed some kind of plastic/grime in slot 2. I'm guessing this may have been the cause of the error. I've attached a picture. How would you recommend removing the grime?

Thanks,
Skibulk


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

So I gently removed the spec from the memory slot using a toothpick. It was indeed plastic - and since I haven't touched my memory since I got the computer, it definately came from the factory like that. I hope not to receive another BSOD now! Thanks for your help. If the problem isn't fixed, I'll repost.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow.... the 2nd picture says it all! 

I appreciate you posting that screenshot as well as posting back letting us know the outcome.

I do hope your BSOD epidemic is in fact over.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

Ugh! Two more BSODs. After "solving" the problem I restored an image of my pc taken before I enabled driver verifier - I was scared by the BSOD posting inscructions page that my system could be broken by it - so no driver verifier on these dumps, attached. I ran Memtest some more with the following results:

Stick 2 Slot 2: Error on test 5 again.
Stick 2 Slot 4: No Error.
Stick 1 slot 2: No Error.

So I'm baffled as to why the memory stick is failing tests on one slot but not another. I this causes me to suspect slot 2 on the motherboard as the problem. But then stick 1 tests fine in the same slot.

To troubleshoot this, I've swapped them this time - where I have been running the sticks in the same slots since I got the comp, I am now running my PC with the sticks switched. I'm hoping that, upon my next BSOD, I can rerun Memtest to detect an error on the slot rather than the stick.

Wish me luck,
Skibulk


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Hello skibulk,

How long were you running memtest86+?

I suggest you run the DIMM (stick) that is giving errors alone for 5 to 10 passes (approximately 2-3 hours). 

Then repeat the test on the other DIMM.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

skibulk said:


> Stick 2 Slot 2: Error on test 5 again.
> Stick 2 Slot 4: No Error.
> Stick 1 slot 2: No Error.


Was stick 2 in the system during most recent BSODs?


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Yes, except for troubleshooting with memtest, before October 6th, I had run the system with both memory sticks in the configuration as manufactured. Since October 6th I have been running the sticks swapped. I have not received another BSOD since. I just ran memtest for 10 passes on each stick in the new configuration with no errors. 

(I hope this isn't getting confusing, I'm just junning each stick the the opposite slots. I'm Using stick 1 in slot 2 and stick 2 in slot 4)

Thanks,
skibulk


----------



## skibulk (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

It took a few days but its back...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD irql_not_less_or_equal Win7P x64*

Hi - 

The dump was VERIFIER_ENABLED, but named no 3rd party driver - which means that hardware is the likely cause.

Take the bad stick of RAM out and see if the system is stable.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\101711-35615-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Oct 17 00:04:38.500 2011 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 14:32:47.241
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+160 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iexplore.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_VRF_nt!KiSignalSynchronizationObject+160
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffffa80`0c0c3c08 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 fffff800`030d3d20
BiosVersion = FA
BiosReleaseDate = 01/07/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-870A-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
    [/font]
```


----------

